# Buy my first car!



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, so my big goal right now is to save up enough money to buy a car. Doesn't have to be a fancy one, in fact, I'm almost positive I'll buy something used. My first choice is a Honda Civic, as they are reliable and have great gas mileage.

There are a few reasons I want a car. First, I feel pathetic being 23 years old and never having owned one. Second, it would help me be less home bound. I always feel guilty mooching rides off friends, and this would eliminate that as an excuse for not going out. Finally, the most important reason I need a car is so that I can take a 4-week summer class and commute to college. The class will meet twice a week and the commute is a little over an hour. I had to move home from college last year when the SA and depression got really bad, and while I feel I'm ready to start taking a few classes, I'm not in a place where I feel comfortable going off on my own again. 

I don't have a great credit rating, and my parents are currently unable to cosign, so I'm not sure exactly how much money I'm going to need to save up. That's something I need to start researching.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You won't go far wrong with a Honda,any car Japanese is good.
I have had a Toyota and my current car is a Subaru both run like clockwork.


----------



## FoggyMirror (Oct 23, 2010)

hit up penfed.com for 2.49% on a 49-60 month loan.


----------



## Venus Brown (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey gustafsg, Both of us share same goal..I am also planning hard and saving every possible penny to gift car to my parents.Good Luck.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

If you go to a used car dealer, act like you don't need the car and keep asking if you can get better deals (also do research on pricing and the like)


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Definitely look for a proven reliable used car for your first. The more simple the car the less likely something will go wrong.


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

Woo! I'm a bit weird because I love this stuff (car buying, finances).

Your first choice, as you said, the Honda Civic. The Civic is a good car, and many people appraise the Japanese cars; However, be weary.

The 1999-2004 Honda Civics have a fairly widespread transmission failures. Over half of the the transmission failures occurred at less than 90,000 miles (low miles for a modern car). Again, you could get lucky with one that is bulletproof so don't mark it off your list.

The reason I bring that up is because transmission repairs are expensive; you are looking at $2,000+ unless you can drop your old one out and pick one up at the junk yard. 

Ask for preventive maintenance receipts/records; hopefully they took care of the car. Pull the transmission dipstick out, and smell the fluid (don't lick it); if its charcole and burnt walk away. 

Secondly, because these Japanese cars are so positively appraised and have high-resale value, they also... bingo, will cost you more to buy in the first place. Your looking at maybe $3,000+ for a used Civic. 

Some other cars to consider are Toyota Corolla and Camry, Chevrolet Cavalier and Cobalt, and depending on how much you want to spend - Ford Fusion, Nissan Maxima, Honda Accord (caution if its a V6), and a dozen other cars you should look into.

If you do consider financing DO NOT finance at the dealership. Please do not make the mistake I made. I'm not going to get into details how to finance, because you said you do not have a great credit rating. 

Are you planning on buying form a Dealership or Private Seller? If you go to a dealership there is SO MUCH stuff to cover. They will try to wear you down, stunt talk you, make you feel like an jerk. This is a ruff situation for people with social anxiety (sorry, no offense). If and when you do finally make an offer you will go to an office often called the "backroom". DO NOT sign anything without understand it, and READ the contract; they are going to keep trying to put stuff in front of you and have you sign it. They are going to try to sell you an extended warranty for $800+ that only cost $200/$400 online, and worst of all half of the extended warranties out their are worthless. I have had a dealership try to slip in a $2,000 extended warranty into the contract that I didn't authorize - luckily I read every word of the contract and just simply walked out. Do not buy any service agreements, tire changes, or discounted oil changes; you do not need any of that. They may cry about it and make you feel like a jerk again, but thats ok.

If something changes in the agreement, walk out. Often times people do not know how much power they have if they simply stud up and walked out of the office.


----------

